# Windscreen Replacement



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi 
Arrived home from a 7 day trip to northern France to find that the lower part of my windscreen - x250 chassis - had a large crack just behind the wipers. Obviously this cannot be repaired so contacted the insurance company for advise on replacement.
Autoglass are coming out tomorrow to do that job on my drive. I have had windscreens replaced on cars before but I cannot help worrying that this is not quite the same. Has any one had to have their windscreen replaced and were any concerns that they had, justified? Please tell me that all went well and there were no problems.
Thanks 
Colin


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Colin,

Had one done by Autoglass on a 7 month old X250 AutoTrail just before Christmas. It's just the same as a car but bigger. Took them an hour or so. They took the bonnet off mine to get at the plastic trim underneath the bonnet that needs to be removed to get at the bottom of the windscreen.

A very tidy job. I wouldn't be too concerned if I were you.

Mike.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had one done, no problem, Alan.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I had my B class hymer windscreen replaced just after christmas during a new paint job - I believe the guy fitting the screen was almost in tears - however a good job and no issues for me!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I was advised that, if changing a windscreen on older 'A' class vans, an Acrow prop just inboard of the windscreen was a good idea before removing the old windscreen!!

Shouldn't be a problem with converted vans though.

Strangely enough, Hymer B vans are 'A' class! Just to confuse newbies!


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

hi had my burstner a class windscreen replaced a few weeks ago by auto glass had to take van to leeds depo because of size and weather they did a good job cost nearly £4000 .


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So what are you worried about?? 

These companies replace thousands of windscreens a year so they know what they are doing!!


----------

